
Highly Complex Wooden Mechanical Models - dgudkov
https://ugearsmodels.com/
======
pavel_lishin
I don't really understand what's happening here. This is a domain for these
wooden models, but the main header link is to a Kickstarter. Clicking on
details for any of the products, however, actually shows you where you can buy
them - including online, at [https://ugearsmodels.us](https://ugearsmodels.us)
(compare to the .com of this submission).

So what are they kickstarting?

